# 2 Bilder ineinander montieren



## Transmitter (12. Juli 2005)

Hi

Ich habe einen Arm fotografiert, und da sollte jetzt ein Käfer raus krabbeln .. also direkt aus dem Arm.

Den Schattenwurf des Käfers habe ich schon hinbekommen, das sieht recht realistisch aus, aber leider die Schnittstelle zwischen Arm und Käfer nicht 

Wie sieht denn das aus, wenn einem ein Käfer aus der Haut krabbelt?
Ich habe jetzt die Haut ein wenig nach oben gedehnt, sodass es aussieht als würde der Käfer an der Haut hängen bleiben.

Zwischen Käfer und Haut habe ich aber einen gerade Schnitt, ich denke daran liegt es, dass es nicht so toll aussieht 

Was könnte ich denn da noch machen oder hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht bzw. kennt ein Beispiel?

Danke euch 
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

IGITT! Das ist eklig!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Juli 2005)

Nun gut, die Haut ist ja auch nicht dünn wie ein Stück Papier. Vielleicht kannst du an der Schnittstelle noch ein wenig Plastizität ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## Duddle (12. Juli 2005)

Oder einfach mal das Bild (noch besser gleich die PSD) posten, dann könnte man direkt auf Unregelmässigkeiten hinweisen 


Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Anstelle des geraden Schnittes wähle einen Elliptischen horizontal verzerrten, je nachdem in welchem Austrittswinkel das Ding da raus fleucht! ...Gott wird mir schlecht...
auf http://www.rotten.com findest du sicherlich was das dazu passt!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Transmitter (12. Juli 2005)

So sieht das im Moment aus.

Leider habe ich den Käfer nicht in einer anderen Perspektive, deswegen bin ich mit dem Austrittswinkel eingeschränkt


----------



## zirag (12. Juli 2005)

Die Lichtverhältnisse sind ungleich, der Käfer ist viel zu hell.
Dann würde ich noch eine Art Wunde um den Käfer rum machen, dann wirkt das ganze schon realistischer 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Jacka (13. Juli 2005)

Der Käfer ist außerdem viel schärfer abgebildet als die Hand.
Versuch ihn noch ein wenig weicher bzw. verschmommener zu gestalten.
Die Beine "schweben" in der Luft, das liegt am falschen Winkel. Leg dir doch mal etwas auf dem Arm, genau an die Stelle wo der Käfer sitzt. Durch die Haltung der Hand ensteht eine Wölbung worauf der Käfer stehen müsste.
Ich würde ihn ein wenig weiter oben am Arm plazieren. Da ist es ebener.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Nino (13. Juli 2005)

Als kleine Anregung hab ich ein bisschen mit den Lichteffekten rumgespielt. Hauptsächlich geht es bei diesem Bild darum den Käfer anzupassen.


----------



## thecamillo (13. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mal auf die Schnelle das Teil versucht zu bauen! Ich weis: Es sieht nicht gerade realistisch aus aber ein Feedback wäre mir echt was wert! Musste das teil aus Kompressionsgründen leider als jpeg speichern!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Juli 2005)

Ok, schaut schon sehr gut aus. Allerdings sind die Lichtverhälnisse des Käfers noch nicht an die der Hand angpasst . Ausserdem ist die Wunde in der Hand nicht gerade an der richtigen Stelle (sollte nicht hinter dem Käfer sondern mehr unter ihm sein).

Ansonsten Super.

Alex


----------

